# Want to rent Toyhauler



## monark (May 12, 2005)

Anyone willing to rent your toyhauler to me for a weekend in June. Will be towing from Baytown to San Antonio & back. I'm not set up for fifth wheel so it would need to be a bumper pull. I need to sleep two adults & two teenagers. The toy is a Polaris Ranger single cab. Needs about 10.5' long, 6' wide & 6.5' tall to park it. Tow vehicle is a 3/4 ton Duramax. We are clean folks, non smokers, no pets along for the trip. Thanks.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

monark said:


> Anyone willing to rent your toyhauler to me for a weekend in June. Will be towing from Baytown to San Antonio & back. I'm not set up for fifth wheel so it would need to be a bumper pull. I need to sleep two adults & two teenagers. The toy is a Polaris Ranger single cab. Needs about 10.5' long, 6' wide & 6.5' tall to park it. Tow vehicle is a 3/4 ton Duramax. We are clean folks, non smokers, no pets along for the trip. Thanks.


Won't be for mudding, going to the shooting complex.


----------

